
Evolution of Our PagerDuty Playbook: Fewer Alerts, More Uptime - wjarjoui
https://goshippo.com/blog/evolution-our-pagerduty-playbook-fewer-alerts-more-uptime/
======
trevorcreech
Why is the time to acknowledge longer than the time to resolve? I would have
expected the opposite.

~~~
wjarjoui
As our system matured, we added redundancy in our core system components and
split up non-core core systems. This allowed us to immediately deprovision
malfunctioning servers, timeout misbehaving 3rd parties and/or fix-forward
quickly, resulting in a really low TTR compared to our TTA (which is also
pretty low in the recent months)

